

Anybody with a room for rent in SF? - sbirarda

Looking for a place to live here in SF as I will be here for a year as an exchange student. Ideally the place would be furnished as I don't really want to have to buy stuff and sell it again when I leave.<p>I've been searching around for the last couple of days and haven't been having any luck. The rental market in SF is disheartening to say the least.
======
rchiniquy
Check out Berkeley if SF is full right now. There are a lot of student-group-
house situations there and it's not a far Bart trip from SF.

